# تمارين صوتية ( فوكاليز )



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*انهاردة جايب ليكو تداريب صوتية ( فوكاليز ) يارب تفيدكوا*
*
VOCALISE

الفوكاليز 1 معدل

تمارين الصولفيج

تمارين الفوكاليز

تمرين التحكمات الصوتية

تمرين التحويلاد النغمية البطىء
* ​


----------



## anosh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على تعبك 
كتييييييييييييير بجد ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

_*شكرا
جميل جدا جدا
سلام المسيح  *_​


----------



## tena.barbie (7 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااااااا​*


----------

